# Asian food porn worth watching



## schanop (Jan 9, 2017)

Well since I got the tip to watch Midnight diner: Tokyo stories on Netflix, I have gone to watch most of the available Shinya shokudo material.

There are 3 earlier series on Japanese TMS and MBS networks, 10 episodes each for each season. Netflix now has the right going forward and has season 4 (season 1) on now, even for Japan. There are also two movies. I have watched the first one which has a time line between the end of season 4 and Netflix's season1.

After that I have gone to watch a Korean adaptation, called Late night restaurant. There are 20 episodes in this season. Most of the stories are either a direct adaptation, or rewritten with some familiarities if one has watched Japanese version before. It is not a bad series, but not as good as Japanese version.

A Chinese adaptation, Midnight foodstore is coming out now as far as I know. There will be roughly 40 episodes in it.

Anyway, with that long preamble, I have come across and watched Korean food drama called Let's eat. Storyline is fine, but definitely its food scenes are really nicely done. Here are a few examples.

[video=youtube;Jypc-HxoLIg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jypc-HxoLIg[/video] 
[video=youtube;PBb6fqcyIi8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PBb6fqcyIi8[/video]
[video=youtube;qdm-sTTp1D0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdm-sTTp1D0[/video]

There are 16 episodes in this Let's eat first season. Food scenes are really making me hungry whenever the come one. They ranges from typical Korean restaurants, take away, up scale dining, traditional food, some street food even.

There is also Let's eat season 2 and Kamogawa shokudo that I have recently finished watching over the new year break. At the moment, I am going through Kodoku no gurume staring Goro-san going though his lunch and dinner. This one is also a food porn, definite.


----------



## Casaluz (Jan 13, 2017)

Hi Schanop, thanks for the tip. Where did you find them? I cannot find them in Netflix... did you buy them? is there a website that has them?


----------



## zitangy (Jan 14, 2017)

i clicked option to watch in You tube.... u can subscribe and I believe tht the series is listed there...

rgds
d


----------



## WingKKF (Jan 15, 2017)

Is watching hot asian women eat some fetish I've never heard about? My first thought was you found some nyotaimori videos. :wink:


----------



## spoiledbroth (Jan 15, 2017)

Google chinese food Olympics and world championship of Chinese cuisine. You will not be sorry.


----------



## spoiledbroth (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## foody518 (Jan 16, 2017)

spoiledbroth said:


>



That is amazing


----------

